# Ck2610 hst front end loader dropping



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

My curl action is dropping at a rate of 5 to 6" at end of forks within 5-10 minutes


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Appel1978, welcome to the forum.

Two possibilities that I can think of: 1) Piston seals on your curl cylinders are leaking. 2) Control valve leakage internally.


----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

Keep in mind this has been happening since I first brought this brand new tractor home. Kioti dealers say its normal. It's been over a year now and I feel I should ask a non kioti employee this question as I feel they don't want to admit they sold me a damaged tractor. But they could be right but that's why I'm asking here. Does anyone on here have the same tractor as me but don't have this issue?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it's normal, as the dealer says, then I wonder why the boom doesn't drop?!? I think sixbales has a better opinion than your dealer!
Can you disconnect the hoses for the curl function and see if it still drops? Or perhaps switch the hoses for the boom and curl functions and see if the bucket stays ans the boom drops. It would give you an idea of where the leak may be.


----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

I think the boon drops also maybe a little but its more noticeable from the curl. I'll try and do an accurate measurement. But if I remember I did an experiment last year when I called the dealer and lifted the boon up and rested it on some 2x4 so it wouldn't drop to get an accurate drop measurement from bucket. And then measured how far the boon fell separately and im pretty sure both were dropping


----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

As you can see in the pics the tip of the fork that is sticking out of the blocks that I was using as weight (not much so imagine if I had something heavier on it) dropped about 2.5" in just five minutes with rpms maxed out. In ten minutes it was at 5" drop with just 4 blocks on end of forks. As you can see I placed a 2x4 under the main boon so I would get an accurate measurement of just the curl drop


----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

Now here is pics of just the boon drop in five minutes with same weight. This was measured at the pivot join for the curl so it was a accurate measurement since I went from the top of the circle. It dropped about 1.25" in five minutes and 3" in ten minutes all again st full throttle. So again is this normal for a Kioti ck2610 hst because this is still under warranty


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You have a bit of dirt in the valve seat on your loader control valve. They all drop, some more than others. Nature of hydraulics. I pay little attention to it on my tractors, part of operation.


----------



## Appel1978 (Jan 2, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> You have a bit of dirt in the valve seat on your loader control valve. They all drop, some more than others. Nature of hydraulics. I pay little attention to it on my tractors, part of operation.


Ya but this happened from day one owning it


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

So, have the dealer take the loader valve apart and clean the seats. Not something I get my panties in a twist over. Ya....lol

Ya need to clean the sand out of your greaseable pivot points as well. Probably time for some grease too. They really need greased every 10 hours of operation. Nothing beats a seized pin from lack of grease. Once you experience that, you'll keep them greased.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you may have a leak in the hydraulic system somewhere. My '04 Case drops the bucket slowly, but the boom never seems to move. My '57 Case will stay where I put it all day long. If it drops, it's not noticeable when I'm using it.
I haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking I may change the quick connect hydraulic fittings over on my tractor, switching the bucket function hoses with the boom function hoses. If the bucket still drops, it's most likely the bucket cylinders that are leaking. If the bucket stays and the boom drops, it more than likely the loader control valve needs looking at.


----------



## BrkMstr (Sep 22, 2019)

Appel1978 said:


> My curl action is dropping at a rate of 5 to 6" at end of forks within 5-10 minutes


At first I was going to reply they all do it, then I noticed you said it happens at full RPM, mine drops when the tractor is off, and will drop a bit when it's at idle - but not the way yours is - the dealer needs to check the seals / seats.


----------

